# Cleaning of cab side window glass



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Went out in the van last week for the first time this year and noticed I had green algae on the inside of the bottom of the sealing strip on the cab side windows.

I tried to wipe it off when washing the van, but of course you cannot get down inside the strip without pulling it away from the window.

Any thoughts on how to remove the algae?

Would a light coating of jays fluid on the window then winding the window up and down work?


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I wouldn't use Jayes fluid as I would imagine it's corrosive. The only way I've ever managed to do a half-decent job is using an old tooth brush and soapy water.


----------



## bluie (Dec 6, 2011)

*green algae*

i would agree with spiritofherald but finish off with tyre paint, makes it look new. bluie


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Spiritofherald and bluie, but hoe do you get toothbrush between the window and the inside of the strip, without stretching the strip and then it not being tight against the window?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Spiritofherald said:


> I wouldn't use Jayes fluid as I would imagine it's corrosive. The only way I've ever managed to do a half-decent job is using an old tooth brush and soapy water.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

What happened above then .

What I was saying was.

There's nothing corrosive about Jeyes fluid. Its just a very strong and effective disenfectant.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Jeyes contains tar acids. 
Read safety data sheet.
http://www.bashplots.org.uk/COSHH/Jeyes Fluid.pdf

Hard surface cleaner,( Jif), diluted bleach on a cloth eased between glass and rubber.
Rinse well and dry glass to prevent etching.

Dave p


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I am not a chemist but still dont think that makes Jeyes corrosive, certainly not on rubber compounds. I think that tar acids are found in many petro based products that are in common use ? I owuld be interested to know from an expert !


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

As an avid Meguiars fan and having taken advice from them recently about how best to clean rubber trim for my van they recommended the following to me;

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/367/Heavy-Duty-Vinyl-Cleaner/

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/371/Ultimate-Protectant-Dash-Trim-Restorer/

These are now on my shopping list, along with a toothbrush.

You could always consider purchasing new window scrapers if you contact your local dealer and see how much they are.

Regards,
Chris[/code]


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have just been out to mh. When the windows are wound down thy are below the rubber. Cleaning should be easy. Green algae will die off in the dry weather.

Petroleum distilate is in car polishes. Not tar acids.
Dave p


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

I use stardrops to wash m/h, and one of those nylon brushes used for dish washing to remove green from around windows etc


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Cyclewalkbob said:


> Thanks Spiritofherald and bluie, but hoe do you get toothbrush between the window and the inside of the strip, without stretching the strip and then it not being tight against the window?


I don't know how your type of van is built so can't really say if my method would work, but on the two vans and several old cars I've owned the strips can be adequately cleaned without pulling them away from the glass. Also Dave P comment regarding winding the window right down is often, if not always, true in my experience.


----------

